# breaking bones during practice



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 8, 2004)

has anybody here broken (a) bone(s) during practice/class?!  or seen someone break his/her bone(s) while practicing or during a demo?!

how did the students react?!  sensei?!  audience (demo)?!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 8, 2004)

The last bone I broke in Aikido was the fourth toe on my right foot.  I moved to blend and stepped a little to quickly, catching my toe on uke's foot.  There was a loud pop, I finished the technique.  Sensei's reaction was simply to raise an eyebrow.  Uke's action was to freak out and my reaction was to get ready to the next attack.  Breaking digits is nothing new for me and unless it's through the skin it really doesn't affect me much until after class and I have time to think about it.  Then I just tape it and get on with it.  

When I trained in kenpo I saw/had several breaks.  The worst was a collar bone (not mine).  The guy got up from the tech, tried to shake it off and couldn't move the arm well.  He excused himself and had his wife drive him to the hospital.


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 8, 2004)

My friend dislocated a shoulder this summer. First injury of this type I've ever seen during practice. Granted we were on hardwood floors :xtrmshock


----------



## kilo (Jan 8, 2004)

I broke two toes on my right foot when I got them caught in a space between mats.  That was for a rank demo.   As for reactions sensei asked if I was all right and that was the end of it.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jan 8, 2004)

Kilo,
where in Mississippi are you? I am originally from MS.


----------



## kilo (Jan 8, 2004)

West Point


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jan 9, 2004)

I have dislocated both my wrists, both my shoulders and torn a ligament in my knee during MA practice... I have also torn my AC joint in my shoulder on two occasions during grappling sessions. 

If you're in MA long enough it's bound to happen... Most of the injuries above occured when I trained in submission grappling/fighting (mixed martial arts). My wrist and one of my shoulder dislocations occured during traditional Ju Jutsu training. 

KG


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 19, 2004)

for broken bones, how long did it take you guys before going back to normal practise?!

i broke my 4th meta carpal on my left hand (twisted break), and my left arm was in a cast for a good 2 1/2 months.  its only been six months since i broke it.  and still not back to normal and im still afraid that i might re break or cause other damages to my left arm since it hasnt fully recovered yet (bone/muscle density etc.)


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 19, 2004)

Really depends on the bone that is broken for length of time out.  The toes and small bones in the foot that I've broken haven't cost me any time, just a little adjustment in my technique from time to time.  Broken fingers the same.  Sprained my wrist in mid-September and it is still tender.  I tape it well before class.  It was nearly a month after the sprain that I was able to use it to any effect.  As for fear of re-injury or soft tissue damage I do my best not to think about it.  It just interferes with my training.


----------

